# Horrendous arson attack



## Dobiegirl (27 November 2017)

https://www.racingpost.com/news/new...ed-after-juvenile-dies-in-arson-attack/310010


This is just heartbreaking and I loved the film about Dream Alliance, sadly the dream is over.


----------



## Equi (27 November 2017)

Its just not bearable to think about..poor poor boy


----------

